# Photos of INTENSE points



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would like to see some fun images that display through photograpny the intesity of the dog on point. Anybody have some good ones?


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Flash01 said:


> I would like to see some fun images that display through photograpny the intesity of the dog on point. Anybody have some good ones?


How about your avatar?


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

My avatar is a good one of my GSP


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

back in '05, one of his first wild pheasant point and holds. Not his most intense but I remember thinking it was intense at the time.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

This one is not particularly intense, but the eyes are: note the position of the pupils. 
Rock is fun to watch coming into a bird--really slams on the brakes and the old tail shoots up instantly as if he's been struck by lightening. The longer he points the higher his nose goes, until his head is about 45 degrees--he also squints after a while until his eyes are nearly closed.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

This is the most intense point you'll ever see on an group of Inpatien/Geranium. :lol:











Actually, there was a Tennessee Red planted somewhere in there. 

Urban bird dog training; what can I say? Gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think this was grouse point #105 last year.
This bird took advantage of the kodak moment and slipped off unharmed.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

9-week-old pup pointing a planted quail a couple weeks ago. Quail on other side of stump, so he didn't bump it when he broke.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsXdxIJ8rsE"]YouTube- SANY0009.MP4[/nomedia]


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

One of our best days locating woodcock and grouse. I had missed with the shotgun (several times) so I decided to shoot with the camera instead.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Here is one of Hawkeye pointing a woodcock early season:


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

dallasdog at about 9 monthe old









dallasdog on a woodcock that i missed due to camera


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

wirehair said:


>


I really like that one. Beautiful sky. Is that the Dakotas? Kansas?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice shots guys!
This brought to mind a some excellent pointer photography by Nancy Whitehead:
http://nancywhitehead.com/forSale.html

I have the topmost print ("End of the Line") hanging on my wall. I'd like to get the 3rd one down ("Perfect Point").


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Dallasdog:

What's the breeding on your setter? Looks exactly like my 6-year-old setter.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Here's one of my shorthair taken by K9Wernet. I really like the eyes in this shot. "Those limpid pools of gold hold mysteries unknown."



QUOTE=k9wernet;3094557]










[/QUOTE]


----------



## llewella (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

DJ's Domino. This dog belongs to a friend of mine. I've always liked this picture of her.









Trixie. She no longer with us. I got Trixie later in her life and only had her for a year and a half before she had to be put down, but I'll always remember this dog. She was all bird dog!









Arwen. My little bird finder!


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

midwest, what kind of lines does arwen have if i seen him with a pic next to mine i dont think i could tell them apart


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice looking pup right there, looks to be proportioned well.
Tell us about him, breeding, age, grouse dog, phez dog, preserve dog what?



llewella said:


>


----------



## GNS Shorthairs (Aug 6, 2008)

RecurveRx said:


> Reall? Very cool. That is a great shot on the cover.


I believe they are Scott's dogs. He's from Berg's Bros Setters correct? What confuses me is that I swear they stated that Berg Bros is in Wisconsin and I see that Scott has Minnesota for his MS profile. However, if i were a betting man, I would say that they are Scott's dogs ... or at least in his care.
Come on Scott, I brought it up. Post the cover of the PF magazine and the dogs that are Photoshopped into the pic . Unfortuantely I don't have the magazine with me or I'd do it. It's a nice pic.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Grange, what's that dog pointing?


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

midwestfisherman said:


> Scott Berg, Nice pictures! How about some names for those dogs?


The first photo of the O&W female is Berg's Hot Pepper. The other three belong to clients. The second photo, B&W female belongs to Elliott Shanklin in Maine. The third photo is Berg Brothers Silverado who was just recently placed with Kevin Hampleman in Wyoming and the last photo is Thunderbird Jack owned by Dave Anderson in New York. He is out of CH Berg Brothers Jack and Berg's Hot Pepper.

Here is the cover of Pheasants Forever. CH Berg's Head Turner and her daughter Berg Brothers Front Page is backing. Her sire is Berg Brothers Jack.


----------



## Grange (Jan 25, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> Grange, what's that dog pointing?


She's pointing quail in a remote launcher. The training grounds in the picture have some thin posts with reflectors and the launcher is just out of the picture beyond the reflector. In the second picture she was coming crosswind when she hit the scent and made an immediate stop. That point is one of my favorites even if her tail isn't straight because of how quick she went from moving to turning into stone.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Real neat thread. Gotta post up some shots of the boys to represent the Brittany and GSP's.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)




----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Fall 2009 -- This thread makes me wish I took more photos!










Doodle










Wild Phez










Pheasant cont.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

my first dog cody


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Year old Pointer on a Montana pheasant











My female Vizsla, Piqua on a group of pheasant last September












My male Vizsla, Tecumseh, on spring sharptails












Tecumseh on a covey of huns











Tecumseh on a group of sharptails


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for the eye candy Mike. Those big sky vistas get me fired up. Can't wait for Sept!

Is the first pic of Tecumseh from this Spring or last?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Do videos count? 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_ehfXZlWHA"]YouTube- Hifive's Rock Solid[/nomedia]


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

FindTheBird said:


> Do videos count?
> YouTube- Hifive's Rock Solid


Show off. :lol:


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

RecurveRx said:


> Thanks for the eye candy Mike. Those big sky vistas get me fired up. Can't wait for Sept!
> 
> Is the first pic of Tecumseh from this Spring or last?


 
It is from last spring. He isn't in that good of condition this year. I have a few pictures from this spring but haven't downloaded them yet. My camera sucks so if I can snag a good camera by the opener I will post a lot more pictures this season.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Show off. :lol:


:evilsmile
I just played that video and cranked the sound; the subject dog ran all over the house looking for his handler!:lol:


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

This one's my favorite for intensity.

He was my GSP Otto that we just had to put down 2 weeks ago at a little over 13.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

last few hunting seasons my hunting buddy flushed more birds than the dogs i think. Maybe i should post up a pic of him with that **** shocked looked on his face while he is froze still, hahahahahahahaa (paul). My mexican flusher! :0)


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Great pics guys. Thanks for the show.


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

Does this count?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

FindTheBird said:


> :evilsmile
> I just played that video and cranked the sound; the subject dog ran all over the house looking for his handler!:lol:


:lol: That's just mean, but funny too! :lol:


----------



## james_24 (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## bhattamer (Aug 3, 2009)

Maple on a grouse


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great stuff everyone. Here is one I took today while training.


----------

